# wowos' wax collection- NANOCOAT



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I picked up the offer from wowos for their wax collection
I am particularly interested to try nanocoat

has anyone used it recently?


----------



## Danny33232 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes I've used it and it's a great wax to use. Easy to apply and remove, gives great gloss and water behaviour definitely worth it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny33232 (Sep 11, 2017)

Some examples























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I used it and was happy with the results but felt the presentation of the product for the RRP was a let down. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny33232 (Sep 11, 2017)

The presentation wasn't the worst I've seen much worse but if you buy it it the sale it's decent for the price your paying


Kenan said:


> I used it and was happy with the results but felt the presentation of the product for the RRP was a let down.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks for the replies-
Danny33232 did you use 2 layers and did you find it durable? did you do any top ups for maintenance ?


----------



## Danny33232 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes I always do 2 layers to to make sure of even coats. And the durability is great I never topped it up and it lasted ages


euge07 said:


> thanks for the replies-
> Danny33232 did you use 2 layers and did you find it durable? did you do any top ups for maintenance ?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Danny33232 said:


> The presentation wasn't the worst I've seen much worse but if you buy it it the sale it's decent for the price your paying
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Really, worst presented wax Iv had and the most expensive RRP. I got it in a job lot of about 15 waxes so got it cheap and have now given to my dad 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny33232 (Sep 11, 2017)

Oh right I thought it wasn't to bad really but each to there own


Kenan said:


> Really, worst presented wax Iv had and the most expensive RRP. I got it in a job lot of about 15 waxes so got it cheap and have now given to my dad
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I'd rather the budget went into the wax rather than the superfluous presentation, but each to their own.

The wax itself is brilliant, the best I've used and the longest lasting. Can't fault it as far as its performance goes. If you want fancy packaging as well and you think that affects the performance, then maybe look elsewhere.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

roscopervis said:


> I'd rather the budget went into the wax rather than the superfluous presentation, but each to their own.


Exactly this. I'd rather buy a decent product in plainer packaging, than a rubbish one in a pretty package. Who's going to see fancy packaging when it's locked in your shed anyway?

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nanocoat is a great wax, I've applied it to a few cars and had great results one car has currently had it on for 5 months, still sheets and beads well, i haven't topped up with a qd or similar either, simple wash and dry.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I love it, only used it once but will reapply in the spring when I've got my paint back in shape

On application:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BiXXLr9nh_D/

About a week later after a wash:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BihV5oyA0kN/

Couple of weeks later after another wash:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bi6sdAyAVdN/


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fantastic wax and during the sale insane value. I personally prefer a glass pot but to be fair the plastic pots aren't poor quality and would take being dropped far better than glass.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks everyone for the replies- Personally I think the packaging is fine- its not something would concern me

Beading/sheeting looks pretty decent there! will be using it tonight for the first time!

Have used the butter wax and contact 121 recently and they are nice waxes to use- Easy on/off and look nice!


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I purchased the set, Nanocoat, Contact 121, Signature and the Buttery Wax in the Black Friday Deals. The dog (Canine one) is going to give them to me for Chistmas. A man's best friend. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

the nanocoat is very very oily- easy application but takes a few wipes to remove residue
perhaps leaving a little longer would be better, will try longer curing time next time-
looks fantastic on though, hasnt rained yet so looking forward to seeing the beading/sheeting


----------

